# Question for the folks with Hungarian Barrels



## nucjd (Sep 13, 2014)

Hey Everyone
I have an approximately 5 gallon Hungarian oak barrel. It is an impeccable piece of craftsmanship and has performed flawlessly since I have had it. I have a question about the hungarian oak flavor profile in relation to reds After having Wine age in my barrel (as per recommendations on this site for time ) I notice a distinct sweetness the barrel imparts. While not bad is just not my ( or my wife's ) taste as we prefer dry reds. It is a little too sweet for me in my humble opinion. Does that sweetness mellow once out of the barrel and bulk aging or aging in the bottle over time and what has been y'alls experience compared to American and French barrels. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 13, 2014)

Hungarian Oak doesn't impart sweetness. I have four with my oldest being almost 4 years old. Are you running kits though yours? If so what brand?


----------



## nucjd (Sep 13, 2014)

Hey ib. Yes I am. WE Eclipse on deck to go in once cellar craft show case has rotated out. How has the sweetness changed over time with your barrels? I am assuming it will fade. When and if it fades how many rotations of wine had gone through them when you started to notice it fading? I am hoping the wine is young and the sweetness will incorporated better as time goes on in bulk aging. I could just be dealing with a lot of raw flavor profiles from the newness of the wine. I guess time will tell.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 14, 2014)

It's not the barrel it's the kit. No other kit comes out tasting that way, only WE. It will fade over time so don't panic.


----------



## nucjd (Sep 14, 2014)

AHHHH. I see… Thank you for the info. I owe you. I love my barrel and want to continue to use it. As all things in wine and what you guys always remind of is…. Time is your friend.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 14, 2014)

I made the WE LE Meritage from Red Mountain a few years ago. When it came out of the barrel it tasted exactly like you described, almost like it had been back sweetened. Was that way for about a year but then it faded away and is now a pretty awesome wine.


----------

